# Miami Dolphins offseason thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins fired O-line coach Mike Maser yesterday and today they hired Giants assistant offensive line coach Dave DeGuglielmo as his replacement.



> The Dolphins wasted no time in finding a replacement for offensive line coach Mike Maser, who was fired Wednesday. Giants assistant offensive line coach Dave DeGuglielmo has accepted the position with the Dolphins, according to an unconfirmed report in The Newark Star-Ledger.
> 
> The Dolphins haven't confirmed the hiring yet.
> 
> DeGuglielmo was the offensive line coach at Boston University in 1993 when Dolphins coach Tony Sparano was the offensive coordinator and the Terriers were 11-0. He then was the offensive line coach at the University of Connecticut when Sparano was the head coach at the University of New Haven from 1997-98.


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Percy Harvin is coming out. Hopefully we get him, he would be perfect and we could run a college offense with Brown, Harvin, Ginn and Bess.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Harvin doesnt test well and has him slide down to around our pick. He's still injured isnt he?

Its still too far away to know what we might look for in the draft but LB and WR seem to be the top 2 places we need to improve.

DB as well but i'd rather fill those with free agents.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He is slated anywhere from 22-28, and we have the 25th pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yeah, ive seen him around our pick too. Although with his speed, he could easily run a sick 40 time and raise his stock.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

How many 2nd, 3rd and 4th round pics do we have this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

paragraph 2.0 said:


> How many 2nd, 3rd and 4th round pics do we have this year?


2 2nd's, 1 3rd and 1 4th.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ehhh, I like Harvin a lot but is that we really need? We already have a smallish 1st round WR with elite speed on our roster. We need a big target. Either that or a DB.

I wouldn't be mad with Percy though. He's great.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Harvin is a game breaker. Plus we have 2 second round picks to fill needs. And also... I'm a homer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harvin would be especially sick in our wildcat offense. But I'm thinking right now we go LB with that 1st pick. WR can be found anywhere. Just look how we found Davone Bess, who statistically had like the 3rd or 4th best stats for rookie WR's and that was without getting much playing time at the beginning of the season.

Speaking of the wildcat, there was talk in the Miami Herald a couple of days ago about Miami being interested in West Virginia QB Pat White because they think he could become a nice option when we go wildcat.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn, I'd love Pat White. He'd be awesome in the wildcat and I think he could become a very good WR with his speed.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Ehhh, I like Harvin a lot but is that we really need? We already have a smallish 1st round WR with elite speed on our roster. We need a big target. Either that or a DB.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad with Percy though. He's great.


I agree. Harvin is very good but he brings the same stuff Ginn brings to the table. I prefer a wideout with size who can compliment Ginn's skills. I'd prefer to take a corner or safety and take a flyer on a big receiver like Greg Carr later in the draft than spend a 1st on Percy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really hope we spend one of our 2nd round picks on Hakeem Nicks. I wouldn't be averse to using the 1st rounder on Heyward-Bey (if there isn't a corner available) and then spending a second rounder on Hakeem Nicks.

We haven't had a #1 receiver since O.J. McDuffie and I'm ready to use the shotgun approach to finding one. Ginn is a solid #2 and so is Bess, but we need a #1 in the worst way. Besides, corners picked outside of the top 20 are usually always a wasted pick.

I was always hoping Tebow would be a great value pickup in the 4th to sub out Pennington during the Wildcat but Pat White sounds even better (and probably a lot cheaper).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins sign CFL sackmaster Cameron Wake*


> It's another textbook move, the type of signing that has become the defining way in which vice president of football operations Bill Parcells tries to turn around teams.
> 
> Whether or not Canadian Football League sackmaster Cameron Wake will make a successful transition into the NFL remains to be seen, but the Dolphins are the team wanting anxiously to give him his shot.
> 
> ...


If it works out its a nice find. If not, oh well but you have to like the front office doing their due diligence and looking at every option that becomes available to make this team better.

The Fins also signed S Ethan Kilmer.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> *Dolphins sign CFL sackmaster Cameron Wake*
> 
> If it works out its a nice find. If not, oh well but you have to like the front office doing their due diligence and looking at every option that becomes available to make this team better.
> 
> The Fins also signed S Ethan Kilmer.


Low Risk, High Reward. It's like a Riley move.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> I really hope we spend one of our 2nd round picks on Hakeem Nicks. I wouldn't be averse to using the 1st rounder on Heyward-Bey (if there isn't a corner available) and then spending a second rounder on Hakeem Nicks.
> 
> We haven't had a #1 receiver since O.J. McDuffie and I'm ready to use the shotgun approach to finding one. Ginn is a solid #2 and so is Bess, but we need a #1 in the worst way. Besides, corners picked outside of the top 20 are usually always a wasted pick.
> 
> I was always hoping Tebow would be a great value pickup in the 4th to sub out Pennington during the Wildcat but Pat White sounds even better (and probably a lot cheaper).


You're crazy to think that Tebow would last til the 4th.

Hakeem Nicks doesn't sound like a bad idea although I'm not really sold on him. I don't really like any of the WRs besides Crabtree and Maclin. Was Nicks even the best WR on his team? They had some other dude who was ballin before he got hurt, I think. I forget his name. 

I think WR is our biggest need, but I don't see an impact player that late in the 1st. DB or WR is definitely our main concerns right now. I wish we could somehow, some way land Malcom Jenkins. He's going to be such a baller.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ Brandon Tate, he got hurt a few games in for the rest of the season, prob something like 4 or 5. His stats were pretty close to Nicks' through those few. But Nicks had a pretty damn good yr i think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*New Dolphins owner says Parcells is staying put*


> H. Wayne Huizenga sold his majority share of the Dolphins to Stephen Ross today, which set off the 30-day clock for which team vice president of football operations Bill Parcells has to decide whether to stay with the team or leave with the remainder of his three-year, $12 million in tow.
> 
> Ross put those rumors to rest in a 4 p.m. conference call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Miami Dolphins left tackle Jake Long headed to Pro Bowl*


> Miami Dolphins offensive left tackle Jake Long will end his rookie season by playing in the Pro Bowl as a replacement for Buffalo's Jason Peters.
> 
> The Dolphins contingent now will be Long, running back Ronnie Brown and linebacker Joey Porter. Long is the first No. 1 overall draft pick to make the Pro Bowl since New Orleans running back George Rogers in 1981 and, since the 1970 AFL-NFL merger, the first No. 1 overall pick named to a Pro Bowl who wasn't a running back.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Why go for Harvin,, (he will prolly go to the JETS).. two speed receivers with ginn and harvin would not shore up our WR core... I saw we go either O-line or ANY Defensive spot... Everette Brown would be great because he fits the 3-4 scheme nicely and can drop back into coverage, i doubt he will drop to us though,,,

I see us going defense first round (unless we have a stud Olineman on the board)and selecting 1 defensive and 1 o-line player with our 2 second round pics..here in miami i hear about players wanting to play for the tuna and what he have but in all actuality, next year will NOT be as accomplishing as this year.. i see us doing worse this year and gettin better year 3..


in tuna i trust and lets all hope we get another big win season.. atleast make the playoff's


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

*Miami Dolphins*

- what moves do you expect to see in the off season?
- do you think new owner will cause Tuna to leave and still get paid?
- what to draft?
- see any trades coming?
- I want to know what the fans are expecting from the following season.. better or worse than this year?


Lett's see what u guys think


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Dolphins*



HeatBall said:


> - what moves do you expect to see in the off season?
> - do you think new owner will cause Tuna to leave and still get paid?
> - what to draft?
> - see any trades coming?
> ...


I'm gonna move this to the thread on the main board for Dolphins talk. 

No one really comes to the off-topic board so threads usually go unnoticed in here eace:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HeatBall said:


> - what moves do you expect to see in the off season?


On our free agents, 1st thing i'd do is re-sign Yeremiah Bell. I would've done this during the season and not waited. He's been the most important player on the D. Second thing i'd do is re-sign Vernon Carey.

I like Channing Crowder but for some reason he just doesnt make enough game changing plays. He kind of reminds me of Morlon Greenwood who made a lot of tackles yet never could come up with a forced fumble, sacks, or interceptions.



> - do you think new owner will cause Tuna to leave and still get paid?


Based on all the reports so far, Parcells isnt going anywhere so thats been very good to hear. Ross said in his press conference after he bought the team that Bill wasnt going anywhere and would not interfere with him so as long as he keeps to that, I dont see him leaving.



> - what to draft?


LB, DB, DT. Those are the 3 positions I think we need help in most.


> - see any trades coming?


Anquan Boldin would look great in a Fins uniform but it would probably cost more than we're willing to give up.

But he definitely fills the criteria that Parcells looks for, and he'd be the perfect type of WR for Chad Pennington.


> - I want to know what the fans are expecting from the following season.. better or worse than this year?
> 
> Lett's see what u guys think


I wouldnt surprise me if we digressed a bit. We won a lot of close games that could have gone either way. And our schedule gets much more difficult next season too.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ great reply..


things i would mention.. TUNA has 9 days after heizenga sold the team to leave WITH pay.. if he hasnt left already.. he is staying for atleast this year..

secondly.. if we dont get a WR in a trade we need to address that in the draft.. not too crazy about harvin.. we already have a speedy receiver


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins must not squander another shot at Anquan Boldin*


> Anquan Boldin should have been a Dolphin in 2003.
> 
> He was sitting there during that year's draft, available and eager to remain in his native Florida after a stellar career at Florida State, when the Dolphins got their first pick of the day in the second round.
> 
> Miami, needing receivers like a burger needs a bun, instead took a linebacker -- some dude from Tennessee named Eddie Moore. Boldin went five picks later to Arizona.





> The Dolphins, in case you missed it, still need receiver help. They were a wonderful surprise in 2008 and went further than anyone imagined. But they did it with a passing game that featured three No. 2 receivers but lacked a No. 1.
> 
> So Bill Parcells and Jeff Ireland spent time at the Senior Bowl interviewing Cal Poly's Ramses Barden and Georgia's Mohamed Massaquoi -- physically imposing receivers who are built more like tight ends.
> 
> ...





> It probably won't happen. Miami's brain trust, brilliant as it was in 2008, doesn't seem likely to make such an audacious move.
> 
> There will be whispers Boldin lacks character, the kind of makeup the Dolphins value following his sideline-screaming match with offensive coordinator Todd Haley two weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I gotta agree with that. Boldin is one of the best receivers in the NFL and would immediately make our offense better. He's the perfect type of WR to put next to Ginn, too. I think it makes too much sense not to make a run at him.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i would love to get boldin.. but didnt fitzgerald metion earlier in the week he would restructure his contract and take a pay cut to keep boldin in arizona with him.. that says a lot about their relationship.. I also think arizona will do anything to keep larry happy.. 

its going to be a fun off season.. thats for sure


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

I heard julius peppers wants to try free agency but they might tag him with the franchise tag. He has been noted of saying he would like to drop into coverage and play the LB position in spots. How great would that be for the dolphins organization? 

A player of that size and ability fits the parcells quota to the tee....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That would be an awesome pickup. He'd look great opposite of Joey Porter.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

would we pay for an aging lineman? i'm personally all for it.. would decrease one of our needs that we are currently going to fill through the draft.. but at what cost?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He just turned 29 and just had a really good year once again. SO he hasnt shown any sign of decrease in play. 

Dont know who else is a free agent on their team but why wouldnt they franchise him?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He just turned 29 and just had a really good year once again. SO he hasnt shown any sign of decrease in play.
> 
> Dont know who else is a free agent on their team but why wouldnt they franchise him?


Because Jordan Gross is also set to become a free agent and they might not want to spend a huge chunk of dollars on both of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

croco said:


> Because Jordan Gross is also set to become a free agent and they might not want to spend a huge chunk of dollars on both of them.


Oh, ok. Yeah, Gross is gonna demand Jake Long type money.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

HeatBall said:


> would we pay for an aging lineman? i'm personally all for it.. would decrease one of our needs that we are currently going to fill through the draft.. but at what cost?


I'm sure Peppers will be looking to for a contract making him either the 1st or 2nd highest paid defensive lineman in the league. Haynesworth will get the highest paid contract which would set the market value for Peppers IMO.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

unless they tag him..


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

should the dolphins make a run at Chris McCallister?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If he comes cheap then yeah. But he's been injured a lot the past couple of seasons.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

I just don't see why we wouldnt atleast take that risk.. in football ur not at risk for most of the contracts anyways...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

McCallister's knees are shot and I doubt Parcells goes after any big name FA's this season. He's going to continue building through the draft and going after players that perfectly fit his system. He'll most likely end up as a Jet with Rex Ryan.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

He seems to not end up going to any place he has worked/coached for.. i doubt he would go to the jets.. he will stay here or go to another bottom feeder.. maybe turn around the 9ers..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Panthers placed the franchise tag on Julius Peppers. They worked out a deal with Jordan Gross so they didnt have to franchise him.

Also, Tony Sparano said today that the Fins will not be using the franchise tag on any of their free agents.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Bah

Julius Peppers would've looked mighty pretty down here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think the Panthers are really only doing it so they can deal him.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think the Panthers are really only doing it so they can deal him.


I agree, the situation is going to get ugly now, Peppers is going to demand a trade.

His list has the Cowboys, two NFC teams, and one AFC team. I think the probability that the Dolphins are the AFC team is pretty high but the probability that we trade for him very low.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

The guy I want is Jason Brown from the Ravens, he'd be a nice fit on our offensive line and he is coming off a great season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its amazing how in one season, Satele goes from looking like the Center for the next 10 years, to being too small for the current regime's liking. I agree with that. He was getting abused regularly this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> The guy I want is Jason Brown from the Ravens, he'd be a nice fit on our offensive line and he is coming off a great season.


Keep away! Ravens must keep him. He's as important as anyone that's a FA on the team.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Its amazing how in one season, Satele goes from looking like the Center for the next 10 years, to being too small for the current regime's liking. I agree with that. He was getting abused regularly this season.


In Satele's defense, I believe he played most of the year with a shoulder injunry. Not sure if it was a shoulder injury but I do know he had nagging injuries all season and played through them. I'd still welcome Jason Brown with open arms as he'd definitely be an upgrade. Satele was great in Cameron's system but in our new system he needs to bulk up more.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

peppers gets hit with the franchise tag..


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> I agree, the situation is going to get ugly now, Peppers is going to demand a trade.
> 
> His list has the Cowboys, two NFC teams, and one AFC team. I think the probability that the Dolphins are the AFC team is pretty high but the probability that we trade for him very low.


Yea there's no way Parcells will put up a 1st Rounder and more for Peppers.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

do we pick up another LB/DE even though we just signed this guy from the canadian league?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

HeatBall said:


> do we pick up another LB/DE even though we just signed this guy from the canadian league?


Cameron Wake was a beast in the CFL from what I've read but he is unproven in the NFL; he is pretty much just a low risk high reward type of player that can be groomed to take over for Porter. I still think we need to go after more passrushers and I think we'll draft one pretty early. There are a lot of rumors that Parcells really likes Larry English.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> The Dolphins have locked up right tackle Vernon Carey to a multi-year deal, two NFL sources said today at the scouting combine.
> 
> The move solidifies the tackle position for the team for the next several years, pairing Carey, 27, with left tackle Jake Long, who started 16 games and played in the Pro Bowl as a rookie in 2008.


Nice move by the Dolphins, now we can get some consistency on the line for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, now hopefully we can get Yeremiah signed up.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i heard he likes english also.. but we need so much.. i dont think we have time for this guy from the CFL to develop.. i think i rather get a DB and throw him to the wolves..  

or not.. regardless of how we do it.. i have faith in parcells (unfortunately) and regardless of what he does.. we are still not going to have as good a record as last year..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Laveranues Coles was released by the Jets. For the right price, he'd be a really nice pickup. I'm sure Chad would love to add him down here too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Miami Dolphins, Channing Crowder agree to deal*


> In an unexpected last-minute negotiation, the Dolphins have reached a deal with linebacker Channing Crowder to keep him in Miami for another three years.
> 
> ''I'm jacked up about it,'' Crowder told The Miami Herald on Wednesday. ``I'm going to be down here a little longer. We wanted a longer deal, but we'll take a short one. Everything worked out for us. I'm happy to stay down here. I wanted to be a Dolphin.''
> 
> ...


Now get Yeremiah's deal done!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Surprised we kept Channing...I agree, for the right price, Coles would be a nice addition to our receiving corps


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldn't mind Coles down here either. 

TJ Whosyomomma actually said he'd love to come down to Miami today on the LeBetard Show. I wish we'd throw some money at him but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I wouldn't mind Coles down here either.
> 
> TJ Whosyomomma actually said he'd love to come down to Miami today on the LeBetard Show. I wish we'd throw some money at him but it's not gonna happen.


Yea I listened to that interview earlier this afternoon...I think he's looking for a big payday. I don't think Parcells will throw a ton of money at a big name WR.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Parcells and Sparano are determined to build through the draft so I don't see us spending any money on big name free agents aside from Jason Brown. If Coles was willing to sign cheap then I can definitely see it happening but who knows. 

And HeatBall, we don't have to develop Wake right away, he will probably be used as a situation pass rusher. I remember reading a couple of days ago that he had similar measurements/times to DeMarcus Ware.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope this is true..



> Speculation that Jason Brown will be in a Dolphin uniform next season reached a crescendo Wednesday when an NFL source said Miami is the preferred destination of the Baltimore center.
> 
> A deal could be struck in the early hours of Friday morning after the NFL free-agent signing period begins at midnight tonight.
> 
> "They've been chasing Brown pretty hard," said draft analyst Michael Lombardi, who spent 23 years as an NFL executive and reports on the league for ProFootball Talk. "It wouldn't surprise me if that's where he winds up."


*Link*


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> The Miami Dolphins didn't wait until Friday's start of the free-agent signing period to address their need at strong safety.
> 
> FOXSports.com has learned Gibril Wilson has agreed to contract terms with the Dolphins. Further details weren't immediately available.


Looks like Reynaldo Hill is a goner, Wilson and Bell would be a great safety tandem. I like this signing a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good signing as long as this is Hill's replacement, and not Bell's.

edit- Per Adam Schefter



> Miami continues to be one of the most aggressive teams before the free-agency signing period begins after midnight on Friday morning. It did it again this morning.
> 
> The Dolphins signed safety Gibril Wilson, who was released by Oakland last week, to a five-year, $27.5 million contract that includes $8 million guaranteed and $16.5 million in the deal’s first three years.
> 
> Next up for Miami is re-signing free-agent safety Yeremiah Bell, which it hopes to do today.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice! I really like Wilson.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wilson played SS for the Raiders last season so he'd be taking Hill's spot not Bell's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins safety Yeremiah Bell lands long-term contract*


> Dolphins safety Yeremiah Bell has finally landed the long-term contract he's long sought from the Miami Dolphins.
> 
> According to a league source, Bell agreed to a four-year deal with the Dolphins that will pay him $20 million; $10 million of the contract is guaranteed.
> 
> Bell, who lead the team with 123 tackles last season, will play strong safety while newly signed Gibril Wilson will play free safety.


:clap:

Now hopefully we get Jason Brown after midnight and resign Goodman or another CB and we're set.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Parcells is the man


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was really scared that Wilson was a replacement for Bell. Glad we re-signed our best defensive player from last year. I think Goodman is gone though.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

That free agency money is flowing already. Haynesworth with a 100mil deal and DeAngelo Hall got 54 mil.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/nfl/02/27/redskins.hall.ap/index.html

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/football/nfl/02/27/haynesworth.signing/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do the Redskins do it? Almost every off-season they spend so much money.

According to Armando Salguero, we're out of the running for Jason Brown, who could sign with the Rams.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What were they thinking giving Hall all that money anyways?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Goodman signed with the Broncos.


> It appears the Denver Broncos new-look defense will feature half of the Dolphins' starting secondary from last season.
> 
> Free safety Renaldo Hill signed a four-year, $10 million deal with the Broncos on Friday, and cornerback Andre' Goodman confirmed he signed a five-year contract with the Broncos on Sunday night.
> 
> ...


Link

We need to find a replacement for him now. I dont see anyone out there that was as good or better than Andre. He played great last season.

I guess CB now becomes our top priority in the draft along with C.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

THey game hall that money because a minimal amount is actually garaunteed... u know how NFL contracts are..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Redskins released Jason Taylor.

I'd take him back down here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins to release Vonnie Holliday*


> The Miami Dolphins will release defensive end Vonnie Holliday today, his agent Brian Levy is telling me.
> 
> "He enjoyed his time here," Levy said. "He did everything asked of him and he can leave with his head held high. This is a business. Players leave teams and teams leave players. It's an amicable split. He's happy to have left the Dolphins on a winning note."
> 
> ...


This is a big loss. He was one of the leaders on the team.

But it was only a matter of time until Merling took his spot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Definitely a business move, and not a football move.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn... we lose Goodman and Holliday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Armando Salguero is reporting that the Fins will sign Raiders C Jake Grove


> The Herald's Jeff Darlington is reporting Oakland offensive lineman Jake Grove is in town for a free agency visit that will officially begin Tuesday. I am reporting that barring a last-minute snag in negotiations, Grove will be signed by tomorrow.
> 
> That will signal the Dolphins successfully finding the starting center they've been searching for since the end of the 2008 season. Although Grove and Samson Satele would be competing for the starting job, once you see the numbers on the Grove contract, you will understand Miami expects him to be the starter.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, the 'skins released Jason Taylor. With Holliday leaving, how about we bring Jason back? Could be a huge signing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd do it but i'm sure there has to be a team out there that will give him quite a bit of money.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i believe jason taylor will go to new england to reunite with zach and prolly win a superbowl...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone see this youtube of Bradon London clowning all the Fins DB's in practice?






Damn, I hope he's able to translate this to the games.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Doubtful...

We're very solid at saftey with Bell/Wilson, but our corners are complete garbage! If London can do that to them just imagine what Moss/Welker (with Brady) and Evans/T.O. are gonna do.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn...he looked pretty awesome in that video. A game is a completely different monster and like HEATLUNATIC said, our corners aren't very good. He made Jason Allen his ***** a few times lol


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

video is nice.. not one tall corner and thats not showing safety help cause its a 1 on 1 drill..

anyone thinkin about us signing Ken Lucas?

I doubt steve smith will slap him around again..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Panthers fans aren't too fond of him I've heard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins sign free agent CB Eric Green*


> DAVIE - The Dolphins addressed a glaring need in the secondary today with the signing of free agent cornerback Eric Green.
> 
> Green was brought in for a visit last Wednesday and then made the rounds visiting the 49ers and Titans.
> 
> ...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Not to sure what to think here. He can't be worse than Allen, although he even improved a bit last year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Green is depth. He could be a solid 3rd corner

we still need a starter opposite Allen though. I hope we look at Lucas who got released by the Panthers. He is still a starter in this league

I really dont like the corners in this draft much to be honest.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I was talking about Jason Allen, not Will Allen. Just clarifying


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Right now it looks like we're going CB with our 1st rd pick and the 2 names you here linked with Miami is Vontae Davis, who Mel Kiper has us taking, and Utah's Sean Smith, who's a a 6'3 kid that the Fins are researching heavily according to Armando Salguero.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Right now it looks like we're going CB with our 1st rd pick and the 2 names you here linked with Miami is Vontae Davis, who Mel Kiper has us taking, and Utah's Sean Smith, who's a a 6'3 kid that the Fins are researching heavily according to Armando Salguero.


I don't think it is set in stone that we will draft a CB in the first round, there is good value in the second and third. We'll definitely go best player available based on value and if we were to go CB, the player that Miami has shown the most interest in is Darius Butler out of UConn, followed by Sean Smith.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins trade Samson Satele to Raiders*


> By trading center Samson Satele to Oakland late Sunday, the Dolphins picked up a sixth-round draft pick and also will get a higher pick in the fourth round by swapping spots with the Raiders.
> 
> The Dolphins will move from the 26th to the eighth spot in the fourth round, and will get Oakland's eighth pick in the sixth round, a source familiar with the details of the trade said.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bad trade. At worst Satele was a very good depth player.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What? What's the point of keeping a starting quality center on our roster?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Parcells wasn't too happy with Ireland trading for Tony McDaniel and made him promise he'd get the pick back so I guess this is Ireland's way of getting Parcells his picks back.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ESPN is reporting Dolphins' brass wants Henne to start by 2010.

What a surprise....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> ESPN is reporting Dolphins' brass wants Henne to start by 2010.
> 
> What a surprise....


They got that from today's Herald article


> The Dolphins want everyone to understand there is no quarterback controversy on the team because a healthy Chad Pennington will be the unquestioned starter at the beginning of the 2009 season, but it is equally set in stone that the team wants Chad Henne to be the starting quarterback by 2010.
> 
> And those facts will set into motion a series of conversations, negotiations and planning meetings that will begin in the coming months and play out in front of everyone in the preseason.
> 
> ...


More Here


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

that is great. Henne will finally be our young promising QB. first time since Marino lol


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

lol not really...

We've had a couple of those after Marino. AJ Feeley and Jon Beck? I like Henne but it doesn't mean it is guaranteed that he's going to be successful.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> lol not really...
> 
> We've had a couple of those after Marino. AJ Feeley and Jon Beck? I like Henne but it doesn't mean it is guaranteed that he's going to be successful.


Cleo Lemon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jim Druckenmiller

just kidding


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> that is great. Henne will finally be our young promising QB. first time since Marino lol


Uh, keep giving me Pennington as long as he keeps playing at a high level over an unproven rookie. I know Henne has a lot of upside but it takes more than talent to get it done in the NFL. I expect that for Henne to start he will have to beat Pennington out in camp by then, or Pennington has to fall apart. Otherwise I don't see how we don't resign Pennington. He's only 32?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Parcells, Sparano and Ireland have been taking Chad Henne along with them on trips to workout WRs in the draft. So it definitely looks like Chad Pennington is one and done here next season.


> As the Dolphins prepare to possibly address the wide receiver position in next month's draft, the team is taking an interesting approach toward doing homework on their most coveted prospects: They are taking a sneak-peak into the future.
> 
> Dolphins quarterback Chad Henne embarked on a multicity tour of the country with the team's top three decision makers, during which time he has been throwing to potential draft picks.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Armando Salguero of the Miami Herald reports Arizona wide receiver Anquan Boldin still wants out of the Cardinals organization. And he believes if the Dolphins trade for him and make that escape possible, he’d absolutely welcome the idea.
> 
> “I would love to,” Boldin said of playing for Miami on ESPN Radio 760 in Palm Beach. “You know, I’m a Florida guy, always will be a Florida guy at heart. If it happens, I’ll definitely be grateful.”
> 
> But the Cardinals have been playing coy about whether Boldin will be available in trade soon or at all. They also, by the way, haven’t given Boldin a new contract, which is the reason the receiver wants out of Arizona in the first place.


http://blog.theredzone.org/ViewItem.asp?Entry=873


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I read that in Salguero's blog just now. I agree with what he wrote in it at the end though


> Make no mistake: The Dolphins earlier this offseason would have had interest in Boldin had he been on the trade block. Now? I'm getting the feeling the interest has diminished greatly based on the team's greater knowledge of receivers about to be available in the draft and the fact those rookies would only cost a draft pick.
> 
> If Boldin becomes available, any team interested would have to give up draft compensation and then sign Boldin to a big contract -- the double whammy. Don't see it happening, but as GM Jeff Ireland said in yesterday's post, "never say never."


Link


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

10 years and counting since we had a #1 receiver. I'm not saying we should make a rash decision based solely on the fact that Rick Spielman was a turd sandwich, but if we can get Anquan Boldin with our #1 pick then you make the deal.



> The team asked Henne if he wanted to join their crew for the trip, and he agreed. During the trip, the Dolphins will work out more than six receiving prospects in several cities.
> 
> The group includes Florida's Percy Harvin and North Carolina's *Hakeem Nicks*, considered two of the top prospects at the position. It ispossible Nicks and Harvin will be available when the Dolphins pick at No. 25.


link


Hey, I called it back on page 2 



The '93 Heat said:


> I really hope we spend one of our 2nd round picks on Hakeem Nicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we dont pick a WR at 25 then i'm hoping 44 is a WR. If Nicks is there, it'd be hard to pass him up.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Percy please


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Boldin should already be a Fin. But instead we got Eddie Moore. Thanks for that one Spielman/Wannstedt.

And who can forget the Jamar Fletcher pick with Drew Brees still on the board.

I still can't get over how far previous regimes have set this organization back.

Well, i'd trade our 1st for Boldin no problem. He's still young and proven.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can still remember Wannstedt's justification as to why they took Fletcher. He said because as you saw with the Colts taking Reggie Wayne, who were still in the AFC east at the time, they needed Cb's. But I guess they read the future since Reggie Wayne was taken a couple of picks after the Fins took Fletcher...

Meanwhile, Fletcher played zone every year in college while the Fins D at the time was strictly a man to Man D, was a midget, and ran a slow 40 time. 

Damn, Wann/Speil still give me headaches...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They were so terrible. I just remember getting so excited when there was a certain player on the board and then getting absolutely crushed when they announced our pick. 

If Wanny and Speilman would somehow have a kid, I think the kid would come out retarded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> They were so terrible. I just remember getting so excited when there was a certain player on the board and then getting absolutely crushed when they announced our pick.


Yup. I remember being in a car and listening to the Big O on WQAM during the '03 draft and all the callers were talking about Boldin and Tyrone Calico(who ended up being a bust) possibly being there for the Fins in the 2nd rd. As the picks were going by, the callers and Big O were getting more and more excited, then it was our turn and they announced Eddie Moore and Fins everywhere went from :yay: to :mad2:

This wasnt WannSpeil, although Cam and Mueller werent that much better, but the same thing happened in the '07 draft. I was listening to the draft party from the bubble at the Fins facility and with every pick that Brady Quinn wasnt picked, the crowd in attendance and Mandich, Big O and Kim Bokamper were getting more and more excited. Once the pick before ours was announced, Mandich was talking up Quinn and saying that the Fins have their QB of the future and the crowd was cheering....and then came the pick, Ted Ginn Jr. Yet another :yay: to :mad2: moment.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Just about two weeks until the draft, it's getting to be that time of the year again.

Our most pressing needs are CB, LB, and WR so unless the front office has fallen in love with someone at another position and they slip, I'd be happy with any of these guys:

*CB*
Vontae Davis
Sean Smith
Darius Butler

*LB*
Ray Maualuga
Connor Barwin
Clay Matthews

*WR*
Hakeem Nicks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^You dont like Cushing?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> ^You dont like Cushing?


I'm not going to lie, I havn't really seen a lot of him or read a lot about him, but I'm going off of what I've heard about who the Dolphins are interested in. I also havn't read much or head anything about the Dolphins talking to Cushing at the combine or inviting him to work out in Davie.

Oh and another name I forgot is Brandon Pettigrew, he's being looked at by the Dolphins.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

This is what my Dolphins mock looks like right now..

1st Round (25) – Hakeem Nicks, WR, North Carolina
2nd Round (44) – Sean Smith, CB, Utah
2nd Round (56) – Cody Brown, OLB, Connecticut
3rd Round (87) - Cornelius Ingram, TE, Florida
4th Round (108) - Louis Vasquez, OG, Texas Tech
5th Round (161) - Frantz Joseph, ILB, Florida Atlantic
6th Round (181) – Johnny Knox, WR, Abilene Christian
7th Round (214) – Dane Randolph, OT, Maryland
7th Round (237) – DeWayne Lewis, CB, Southern Utah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd be very happy with Nicks, Smith, Ingram and getting Knox that late.

Dont know much about the others.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 2009 schedule is out...



> Sept. 13 at Atlanta, 1 p.m.
> 
> Sept. 21 Indianapolis, 8:30 p.m.
> 
> ...


So 4 prime time games on the season.

That is one tough beginning of the schedule. In fact, right now that whole schedule looks brutal.

At least the bye is in a pretty good spot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm one of few people that isn't a fan of primetime games. I hate waiting all day while everybody else gets to watch their teams in the afternoon. I don't really care about the national exposure I only care about wins.

That schedule is B-R-U tal. MOST of the best teams from last season are on it, and even the ones that aren't were under achievers or will likely be much better.

Really sucks. I hope the rest of the AFC East has a similar schedule cause it's the only way the fins will make the playoffs again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We finish the season with 2 home games at least. Hopefully we are playing for something at that point in the season. And im shocked to see no December cold site games.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Damn, I was hoping we'd get the Bills during the first three weeks of the season with Marshawn Lynch being suspended.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

It's almost draft time and I'm going out of town tomorrow morning so I figured I'd leave you guys with my final mock(s)

*If I were drafting, this is what I'd love*
1st Round (25) – Ray Maualuga, ILB, USC
2nd Round (44) – Hakeem Nicks, WR, North Carolina
2nd Round (56) – Sean Smith, CB, Utah
3rd Round (87) – Jason Williams, OLB, Western Illinois
4th Round (108) – Tyronne Green, OG, Auburn
5th Round (161) – Kevin Ogletree, WR, Virginia
6th Round (181) –Rulon Davis, DE, California
7th Round (214) – Don Carey, CB, Norfolk State
7th Round (237) – Tony Fiammetta, HB, Syracuse

*This is what I think the Dolphins will do though*
1st Round (25) - Percy Harvin, WR, Florida
2nd Round (44) - Sean Smith, CB, Utah
2nd Round (56) - Jason Williams, OLB, Western Illinois
3rd Round (87) - Herman Johnson, OG, LSU
4th Round (108) - Dorrell Scott, DT, Clemson 
5th Round (161) - Frantz Joseph, ILB, Florida Atlantic
6th Round (181) - Cameron Morrah, TE, California
7th Round (214) - Don Carey, CB, Norfolk State
7th Round (237) - Tony Fiammetta, HB, Syracuse
**I could easily see Parcells taking Brandon Pettigrew, TE, Oklahoma in the 1st instead of Harvin and then taking Dudley Guice, WR, Northwestern State in the 6th instead of Morrah**

I'm not really sure how I feel about Percy Harvin but I've read that the Dolphins really like him and have met with him on four separate occasions. Hopefully we are looking to get him at #44 if he drops and not at #25 even though he is a top 15 talent with a lot of question marks.

Some guys I'm obsessed with are Jason Williams, Dudley Guice, Frantz Joseph, James Casey, Rey Maualuga, Michael Johnson, Malcom Jenkins, Alphonso Smith, 

Some guys the Dolphins are obsessed with Brandon Pettigrew, Clay Matthews, Cornelius Ingram, James Casey, Percy Harvin, Hakeem Nicks, Brian Robiskie, Johnny Knox, Jamon Meredith, Andy Levitre, Terrace Taylor, Dorrell Scott, Asher Allen, Jairus Byrd, Paul Kruger, Cody Brown, Kevin Barnes, Don Carey, William Moore, DJ Moore

Maualuga could drop to us if the Broncos pass up on him, he said the Dolphins are one of the teams that have shown him the most love. Also, rumor has it the Broncos will attempt to trade up with us in order to grab Nicks since the Edwards trade seems to be dead.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No Willie Williams?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ATLien said:


> No Willie Williams?


The former Miami LB? Last I read, he wanted to come work out for the Fins and they said no thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What has been said about how much the positive drug test will affect Harvin? I've heard he has a ton of question marks, but that speed would be tough to pass up at 25.

I also see where now Mel Kiper has Malcolm Jenkins falling all the way down to us. That is insane how fast he's fallen. For some reason, he reminds me of Jason Allen way too much. And if we go CB at 25, then we better be sure that that player is a true CB and not a tweener.

I'm still not sure where the Fins go with the 1st round pick. I could see Mathews Jr,. Nicks, Harvin, CB. The only thing that would surprise me is if its not a WR, LB, or CB.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I watched Percy Harvin play every chance I got, and he changed the game every time he stepped on the field. Having Harvin, Ginn and Ronnie on the field together, with our wildcat plays and stuff will be a crazy offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Madden '10 is gonna have the wildcat offense. Cant wait to for it to come out.


















Link


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They are getting our hopes up with all that stuff in the blog, hopefully they can deliver.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> I watched Percy Harvin play every chance I got, and he changed the game every time he stepped on the field. Having Harvin, Ginn and Ronnie on the field together, with our wildcat plays and stuff will be a crazy offense.


From Ethan



> Dave Hyde wrote today about Percy Harvin. I know that Jeff Ireland has been fascinated with Harvin for a while, but I don't think Harvin will slip far enough for it to even be an issue. After listening to NFL Network analyst Jon Gruden slobber all over Harvin on a conference call -- caling Harvin the most dynamic player in the draft -- I have a hard time envisioning a scenario where so many teams pass on his talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Draft just started. And these rumors just came out about the Dolphins


> HOLLYWOOD - It's no secret the Miami Dolphins need cornerbacks. The father of Connecticut cornerback Darius Butler believes the Dolphins may already have their man.
> 
> "The Dolphins gave him a promise that they'll take him if he's around at [the 25th pick]," said Mitchell Butler III, who added that his son received that promise from Dolphins brass.


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Draft just started. And these rumors just came out about the Dolphins
> 
> Link


To be honest, that doesn't mean anything. Every year you hear a player is pissed because a team promised they would pick him and then they changed their mind.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Draft just started. And these rumors just came out about the Dolphins
> 
> Link


I don't think Harvin will be there, and Heyward-Bey will be gone as well. I don't think Nicks is a good pick at that point, let's go defense. I looked into Butler and sounds like a good pick - good, local kid who has potential. I'm all for it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> I don't think Harvin will be there, and Heyward-Bey will be gone as well. I don't think Nicks is a good pick at that point, let's go defense. I looked into Butler and sounds like a good pick - good, local kid who has potential. I'm all for it.


Dolphins pick is totally going to conflict with the Heat game...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yup, wish I had my DVR right about now, going to have to flip back during timeouts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, hopefully that 25 happens around halftime.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heyward-Bey to the Raiders...VERY high, some people talked about him getting close to our pick

Does this pick remind you guys of Ginn going so high?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a draft thread

http://www.basketballforum.com/nfl-draft/426535-2009-nfl-draft-thread-4.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well it looks like this pick will happen sometime during the 1st quarter. At least we get it out of the way early.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone have any guesses now that we are so close?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clay Mathews Jr is my guess.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd like Matthews or Oher, Vontae Davis is still there too


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Harvin is gone, I lost my interest


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1 pick away and the Heat game hasnt started :clap:

Looks like the players targeted by this front office, Mathews Jr., Nicks, Butler, Maualuga and maybe Davis, are still there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I gotta make my decision - Vontae Davis to the Phins


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dolphins on the clock!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vontae Davis!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> To be honest, that doesn't mean anything. Every year you hear a player is pissed because a team promised they would pick him and then they changed their mind.


Told ya.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good call DQ


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dolphins picking again in like 15 minutes


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I stopped watching, anybody know how NE got 5 second round picks??


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dolphins on the clock


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins pick Pat White 

Wildcat lives!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We got Pat White, wildcat baby

Damn you Wade3!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its still a slightly shocking selection. Wildcat is about 5-7 plays per game, if that even.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Its still a slightly shocking selection. Wildcat is about 5-7 plays per game, if that even.


He's also going to play WR. Plus, with him on the field, the other defense has a lot more to think about, we could do anything, flea flicker, wildcat...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Florida Gators part II here. Two quarterback system with a bunch of slot receivers.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Another 15 min until we pick again, anyone have a guess?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm thinking LB or another CB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the FIns made a trade. Indy is now on the clock at 56.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fins are about to pick at 61. So they traded down 5 spots. I wonder what else they got?

Sean Smith here would be nice


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I want Mike Johnson


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Fins are about to pick at 61. So they traded down 5 spots. I wonder what else they got?
> 
> Sean Smith here would be nice


Im hearing we added a 5th in the trade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins select CB Sean Smith! Yes!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we got Sean Smith

not bad. Guy is a huge corner who moves well. We definiately upped our defensive backfield today

I would of liked a real wr (dont like picking a specialty guy like White all too much), but good draft day!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reHEATed said:


> Im hearing we added a 5th in the trade


Awesome. I was thinking it'd be lower.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I like both CB picks. But what's up with Pat White? Do they plan to use him as a WR? 

Or do they really play to put a lot of emphasis on the wildcat again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm hoping we can add a guy like Cornelius Ingram tomorrow at some point. Unless Jared Cook is still there when we pick.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> I'm hoping we can add a guy like Cornelius Ingram tomorrow at some point. Unless Jared Cook is still there when we pick.


I like Ingram too, especially since he's a Gator, but I don't think we need a TE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They have the conference calls of each of the 3 draft picks on the Dolphins site

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I like Ingram too, especially since he's a Gator, but I don't think we need a TE.


I didnt either until I read that both our TE's were free agents after this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins have 7 picks tomorrow

3rd- 87
4th- 108
5th- 161
5th- 165 (From Indy in today's trade)
6th- 181
7th- 214
7th- 237


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pat White interview

http://mia.scout.com/2/860060.html



> On if the Dolphins spoke to him about the Wildcat offense in interviews: “Yes sir, I have heard a lot about the Wildcat, and I am happy to be a part of it.”





> On his expectations of where he would be drafted: “I had no expectations coming into the draft. I was just hoping that someone would give me a chance and the Dolphins have. I am grateful and ready to get to work.”





> On if he wants to play quarterback in the NFL: “I just want the opportunity to play, and now that I have it, I will do what the coaches ask me to do.”


rest of interview in link.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Ireland's post day 1 press conference is now up on Aquavision

http://www.miamidolphins.com/newsite/aquavision/aquavision.asp?category=1&search=&mediaid=42261

Pat White will 1st line up at QB and they are intrigued at the different ways that they can use his skills.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here comes the Phins at #87:

Patrick Turner, WR, USC










ESPN is ripping apart our pick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember this guy from when he was coming out of high school. He chose USC over Miami and Tennessee. Anyway, he had a really good freshman season and everyone thought he was the next in line in their WR core after Mike Williams. But then Jarrett passed him up as well as others.

The Fins needed a big WR so they must have thought he was the best of the bigger WR's left.

This also spells the end of Ernest Wilford's 1 year career as a Dolphin. And sorry to Mel Kiper and McShay, but i'll trust the trio over them.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I feel like we reached.....we need some lb's pretty bad in the next couple picks. We have no depth at that position


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quite awhile until we pick again... #8 pick in the 4th is our next selection


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reHEATed said:


> I feel like we reached.....we need some lb's pretty bad in the next couple picks. We have no depth at that position


Who knows. Maybe we see a free agent out there who could help us out at the 3/4 hybrid position....


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I def. think we reached on that pick. Dude was a projected 5th rounder at best. I see the logic in the pick tho, i just think it was too early. At least he is big and has good hands.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I didnt see it but read on finheaven that the NFLN guys liked the Turner pick. They said that he had a great pro day workout, is obviously huge and that his best days are ahead of him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're up next...maybe LB now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I just saw that Brandon Tate went to the Fins early in the 3rd rd. Damn you Belichick!

Very good draft for the Patsies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins select Brian Hartline WR Ohio St....

Would have taken Sidbury here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

At #108 in the 4th round, the Dolphins select Brian Hartline, WR, Ohio State


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is the 1st pick that I dont like. If you wanted another WR, why Hartline over Murphy?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ewwwwwww


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Peter King likes Hartline. This is from back in March


> 8. I think, after the Ohio State Pro Day Friday, I've got one name for you to remember for the end of round two or the guts of round three: Brian Hartline. Receiver. Played in the shadow of Ted Ginn Jr., then Brian Robiskie, in Columbus. Caught just 21 balls last fall while Ohio State struggled adjusting to Terrelle Pryor running the offense.
> 
> Hartline had a great combine, can play the slot and outside, and impressed with his hands and route-running on Friday; his 4.50 40- time is OK, but not special. (Teammate Robiskie ran a 4.47.) Two months ago, Hartline was a fifth-round pick. Now he just might go in the top 64.


Link

Sounds like a Camarillo clone.

The Patrick Turner and Hartline conference calls are up on Aquavision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Between hearing Hartline on the conference call and just now on an interview on WQAM, you can tell why the front office liked him. He sounds like a Parcells type of player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't believe they haven't drafted a NT yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins took TE John Nalbone from Monmouth with their 1st 5th rd pick.

Too bad that Ingram went a few picks ahead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With their 2nd 5th rd pick, the Dolphins chose S Chris Clemons out of Clemson.

Another DB.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pick #165

Dolphins select Chris Clemons, S, Clemson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's some info on Nalbone from an article that was posted in March.


> At 6-5, 260, Nalbone has been clocked at 4.57-seconds in the 40 yard dash, which makes him very intriguing.





> "We feel very good about where he's at right now," said Brian Martin, the CEO of Test who has been working with Nalbone and other draft-eligible prospects. "He's exceptionally fast for a big guy. At 255, he has run sub-4.6 in the 40-yard dash. He's been doing a lot of work with Billy Ard on his blocking technique.
> 
> "He's been compared to an Anthony Fasano-type player. I hear the Dolphins have some interest in him. Bill Parcells loves those Jersey guys, and John is a true Jersey guy. He's got that personality and swagger. He's a very confident kid who believes in his ability."


http://www.app.com/article/20090324/SPORTS/903240327/1002

So it looks like we've had our eyes on him for a while.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Dolphins took TE John Nalbone from Monmouth with their 1st 5th rd pick.
> 
> Too bad that Ingram went a few picks ahead.


Should have traded up to get him. Maybe our 5th and a 6th or something.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Coming up again at #181...Gotta think we got DT now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Cane was finally taken. Congrats to Spencer Adkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphins take Andrew Gardner, T, Georgia Tech.

2 time all ACC selection. 6'6 304.

Can play both RT and LT. Hopefully he can play some guard as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pick #181

Andrew Gardner, OT, G-Tech


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With the 214th pick, the Dolphins select JD Folsom, LB, from the powerhouse Weber State.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Last pick coming up in a few minutes...how about Willie Williams coming back down to Miami?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dolphins trade #237 to the Chiefs, hopefully that means we get to pick Mr. Irrelevant at the end of the draft...KC currently has that pick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Armando Salgeuro on his blog, the pick was traded for draft considerations next year.

So the draft seems to be over for the fins.

1st- Vontae Davis | CB | Illinois

2nd- Pat White | QB/WR | West Virginia

2nd- Sean Smith | CB | Utah

3rd- Patrick Turner | WR | USC

4th- Brian Hartline | WR | Ohio State

5th- John Nalbone | TE | Monmouth

5th- Chris Clemons | S | Clemson

6th- Andrew Gardner | OL | Georgia Tech

7th- J.D. Folsom | LB | Weber State


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Hopefully this turns out to be a good draft over the next few years.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Brian Hartline was the only pick that I didn't understand. He's bigger than I thought he was though. We could have used help at another position I though but hey, what do I know?

I loved the Pat White pick when it first happened. I've kinda come to grips that it was a risky pick but I still like it. He's just an elite level athlete and I think he could help us in a variety of ways. Obviously he'll help out in the wildcat but I think we're going to see him lined up at wideout and in the backfield in different formations. He's really, really fast.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well. I can say I like all the secondary picks for sure. The rest is up in the air.

I'll be scratching my head on Pat White til training camp. :wtf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What impresses me most about White are his feet and quick change of direction






I'm sure Dan Henning is already drawing up some crazy ways to get the ball in his hands


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He's the fastest QB I've seen since Vick. I can't tell you what anyone's 40 times were but on the field he was a blur. When he gets in the open field he's hard to stop.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Man I'm so disappointed with this draft it's not even funny. The only picks I liked were Davis, Smith, and Clemens. White could be interesting but only if he is used the right way. I definitely don't think he'll challenge Chad though. With the change to a quarters scheme we need quick, athletic guys in the secondary so we should be fine in that department for a couple of years. The Turner and Hartline picks were horrible, Turner has potential to be a decent compliment to Ginn but he didn't do much at USC and he's pretty slow (I've actually heard some Keyshawn comparisons for him). We passed up on a lot of great TE/OL depth that kept dropping. I also think 3/4 of our picks were reaches. I've always trusted Parcells, and still do, but I'm not too happy with this draft, hopefully I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins release QB John Beck*


> Two days after the Dolphins drafted versatile West Virginia quarterback Pat White they released third-string quarterback John Beck on Monday evening.
> 
> Beck, a second-round pick out of Brigham Young in the 2007 draft - the last draft directed by the Cam Cameron-Randy Mueller regime - was relegated to third string after the Bill Parcells-led Dolphins drafted Chad Henne in the second round of the 2008 draft.
> 
> Beck, 27, was competing for the starting job last summer with Henne and veteran Josh McCown until Chad Pennington arrived after being released by the Jets. Pennington's arrival basically signaled the end for Beck, who didn't get into a game last year.


Too bad we couldnt get anything in return for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Arrington on Wake: 'He's like Cinderella Man'*


> The Miami Dolphins in January signed Canadian Football League sackmaster Cameron Wake, who played under the name Derek Wake at Penn State.
> 
> Wake arrived at Happy Valley with comparison's to Arrington, who turned pro the year Wake got there. Wake, however, left Penn State undrafted. He got into banking, then personal training and had to reinvent himself with the BC Lions, recording 31 sacks in two seasons.
> 
> ...


Hope this guy can deliver. We didnt draft any OLB's so they must be high on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Buffett Enters Into Partnership With Dolphins*


> The Miami Dolphins have a new business partner and the team might be ready to take a trip to Margaritaville. Jimmy Buffett has accepted a business role with new Dolphins owner Stephen Ross. The two are longtime friends.
> 
> The team was not forthcoming with details, but Dolphin Stadium might get renamed "Landshark Stadium" for at least one year. Landshark is a beer that Buffett markets in a deal with Anheuser-Busch.


Landshark Stadium aka Margaritaville 

Horrible stadium name though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphin Stadium officially became Landshark Stadium today. They had a Jimmy Buffett mini concert sometime today and everything.

You can watch it on Aquavision if you want 

http://www.miamidolphins.com/newsite/aquavision/aquavision.asp?category=1


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

lol

check out the new dolphins song...






I hope they don't play this at the game haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Embedded it.

It would be a perfect song if it were 1985


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Taylor to re-sign with Miami


> Jason Taylor is expected to join the Dolphins as early as today.
> 
> I have confirmed that Dolphins general manager Jeff Ireland and agent Gary Wichard have been negotiating since early, early this morning and the sides are very, very close to announcing a deal. The deal is a one-year contract.
> 
> ...


*Link*

:champagne:

Obviously JT wanted to play down here badly but the question was whether the Fins wanted him back. Great to see that they finally did as it was looking like they'd pass.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Jason Taylor to re-sign with Miami
> 
> *Link*
> 
> ...


Good deal


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Jason Taylor to re-sign with Miami
> 
> *Link*
> 
> ...


What's more amazing is I searched the thread to quote myself and prove my genius because I predicted this back on page 6 on March 3rd, but what I found was _somebody_ on page 5 on March 2nd beat me to it. I'm this close to declaring all out war on you W2M...:soapbox:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Porter and Taylor on the edges should wreck havoc.

I can't wait.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we must have the most name changes in our stadium than any where else in the country. Joe Robbie, Pro player, Dolphin*s* Stadium, Dolphin Stadium now LandShark.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Porter and Taylor on the edges should wreck havoc.


On passing downs.. 

I think Roth is going to remain the starter and JT will come in on passing downs because if not teams would run all over us. I wonder if this signing has anything to do with Wake's progress? Hopefully not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's more amazing is I searched the thread to quote myself and prove my genius because I predicted this back on page 6 on March 3rd, but what I found was _somebody_ on page 5 on March 2nd beat me to it. I'm this close to declaring all out war on you W2M...:soapbox:


:evil: :champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Taylor accepted a bargain-rate contract to play for the Dolphins. He basically forced his way out of Washington this offseason and forfeited his $8.5 million salary in the process. Redskins owner Daniel Snyder flew to South Florida and met with Taylor at Joe's Stone Crab to try to convince the player to stay with the Redskins.
> 
> It didn't work.
> 
> ...


*Link*

Awesome deal for the Fins. They get JT for dirt cheap and more importantly, keep him away from division rivals.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That's awesome. Things like that rarely happen.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

and yeah, good point about the passing downs and such... We have a nice little rotation of hybrid LB/DEs if Wake is as good as advertised.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Salguero blogged about what teams sources told him about how they'd use JT


> First of all, forget about whether Taylor starts or doesn't start. Coach Tony Sparano doesn't care about that and, soon, Taylor will probably be echoing a similar sentiment. The idea is not to give Taylor starts. The idea is to make sure Taylor finishes -- finishes sacks, finishes games, finishes the season.
> 
> Understand plans can always change given a change in circumstances such as injuries and individual game strategies, but initially the Dolphins plan to use JT as a situational player. That means someone will start ahead of him and play on obvious running downs ahead of him.
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Polite signs 2 yr extension*


> After bouncing around the league as a dependable fullback, living with the fear of being cut, Lousaka Polite has officially found job security with the Miami Dolphins.
> 
> Polite agreed Saturday to a two-year contract extension worth more than $3 million, according to a source. The new deal will pay him $3.7 million over the next three seasons, the source said. He was scheduled to make $620,000 this year.


Good to see. Dude was automatic on 3rd and short situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins guard Donald Thomas has torn pectoral muscle*


> Miami Dolphins guard Donald Thomas sustained a torn pectoral muscle during a workout two weeks ago, coach Tony Sparano confirmed Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Thomas, a 2008 sixth-round pick who started the season opener but sustained a broken foot in that game against the New York Jets, didn't participate in Tuesday's organized team activity workout. Sparano said the Dolphins hope to have Thomas back ``hopefully, at some point in training camp.''
> 
> Brandon Frye, signed off Houston's practice squad last November, worked with the first-team offensive line Tuesday.


Damn, hope this guy isnt injury prone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dolphins extend CB Will Allen's contract*


> The Miami Dolphins have extended the contract of Will Allen, the team's starting cornerback for the past three seasons.
> 
> According to Drew Rosenhaus, the agent for the eight-year veteran, Allen and the Dolphins have agreed to a two-year extension that's worth $16.2 million over the next three seasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Good stuff... I love Will Allen. I don't understand why he doesn't get more love down here, he's a really good player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he had a really good year last season. A 2 year extension is perfect. Hopefully by the time this ends, Vontae and Sean would be ready to step in and start opposite each other.


----------

